# wiener waffenfabrik



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im looking for some info on a little .32 ive had for years. it was my now deceased stepfathers and i have no other info. it says its from austria on the right side of the slide w/ the serial # and on the left side it says, "weiner waffenfabrik,patent,little tom, cal. 7.65m/m". it has wooden grips with a brass WF inlay and a brass mag. i did a search and came up with some info. id like to insure it, if its worth insuring and want to find a value. id say its in good/very good condition. all the bluing is there, but the grips have some wear on the finish. thanks for any help.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's some info that i found

http://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/ATLT/atlt.html


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Great job on the info link Jeffmo. 
That looks like a very nice piece EZ, just curious does your clip load top or bottom? And as far as insuring it, I wouldn't bother. Just bring it by here and I'll toss it in the safe, it'll be fine.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks jeffmo, thats the same link i found, i didnt see a value there. did i miss it?

papasmith, the mag loads the rounds in the top and then push it up into the handle. trust me, its locked in a fire safe right now


----------

